# Soldersmoke............A techie planet.



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

http://soldersmoke.blogspot.com/


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Very interesting but have you seen the video further down about building an absolutely magnificent engine?. As a bit of a metal basher myself its way out of my league.....
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

An amazing piece of skill !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

quote from one of the site posters.........

"Did you notice that the calipers and micrometer this guy was using were seriously old-school. Totally manual readout. Not even a dial on that set of calipers! On top of that, his little lathe was manually fed. Notice in one of the shots, he is shown turning the cross slide feed wheel. No CNC anywhere. I can't be positive, but I don't think the lathe had a digital position readout either. This man is a machinist in the truest sense of the word. The Knack not only lives - it thrives!"


Lots of goodies in Soldersmoke, Graham..........from engines to space tech.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

I will take another look. Very interested in the home made valves!!!.
I have friend who loves old receivers but is having a job getting capacitors etc to ref urbish an AR88. I'm not really interested in radio but I do have a lathe and a milling machine and can quite appreciated the skill that that man has.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------

